# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Power supply for a SPA

## dabba

Hypothetical question at this stage...
But the new property has a SPA installed in the back yard.
Not confirmed yet how the SPA is connected to the mains, but i just wanted to make a general enquiry.... 
Can SPA's have the power supplied from the following:  Plugged into the existing internal GPO circuit via a nice long extension cable (ridiculous i know...!)?Plugged into an external GPO (tapped off a separate MCB in the fuse box)?Powered from a separate MCB in the fuse box, cabled direct outside? 
Thanks

----------


## Uncle Bob

We should wait for a Sparky to reply but my knowledge says : 
Yes too all, though 1) depends on the current draw and the cable length. All options should be supplied through Earth leakage circuit breaker or similar device.

----------


## China

Spa's are normaly hard wired on a dedicated circuit

----------


## mike_perth

Spa's dont have to be on a dedicated circuit though best practice says they should if they are anything more than a "Spa Bath" in a bathroom. 
My spa has a 3 phase 20A circuit due to its huge power draw for heating (Converting to gas really soon!!)

----------


## dabba

> Spa's dont have to be on a dedicated circuit though best practice says they should if they are anything more than a "Spa Bath" in a bathroom. 
> My spa has a 3 phase 20A circuit due to its huge power draw for heating (Converting to gas really soon!!)

  Based on this scenario, because of the 20amp breaker for the spa, it wouldn't be wise to add an external GPO for a tv or something similar? (due to convinience..).
Ive heard GPO circuit should come off a 16amp breaker..?

----------

